# Free Bslrstic Island Map



## Janeyb (18 Apr 2008)

Hi there....know this isn't exactly cycling related but thought that there might be someone who could make use of this - great location for cycling after all! Once used Michelin map - 579 regional Espana 1/140,000. Covers all of the Balearic but as you can see from scale - only good as a rough guide.

Just pm me if you want it and I can stick it in the post.

Ooops...just noticed my typing went a little amiss! Obviously sould say Balearic map! in title


----------

